# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG  ORT JTAG - Samsung GT-P6800 Galaxy Tab 7.7 Repair Dead Boot Released and more inside

## mohamed73

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [13 DEC 2012]  Description :   *Samsung GT-P6800 Repair Dead Boot [ DLL Released ]*  Release Notes:   *Samsung_P6800.dll Released* Repair Dead Boot   Files:  Samsung GT-P6800 DLL UploadedSamsung GT-P6800 Dump UploadedSamsung GT-I9001 Dump UploadedSamsung GT-T959 Dump Uploaded Repairing Samsung GT-P6800  Connect Battery and USB CableDownload DLL File "Samsung_P6800.dll"Place in phones folderStart الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Latest VersionGo to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Select ModelClick Repair  *What's News in the Forum :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT Team News and Blog :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT-JTAG - _The Real JTAG'gers_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

